# Spice Hunter Spices on sale



## jkath (Jun 3, 2008)

Just went to Cost Plus World Market today, and ALL of their "Spice Hunter" spices are priced at $1.99 each. Holy Cow! I don't know how long the sale is on, but if you've got one nearby, it may be worth a look.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 3, 2008)

Not fair..closest store is over 151 miles away and not even in Pa.


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow. I never heard of them, but just checked their online prices. That's a fantastic deal. Less than  1/2 price!

LUCKY YOU!


----------



## jkath (Jun 3, 2008)

sorry, you two


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 3, 2008)

jkath said:


> sorry, you two


oh well, can't have everything .


----------



## babetoo (Jun 3, 2008)

will try to get to mine tomorrow. herbs i bought yesterday for $7 is on sale for 1.99 boo hiss.

babe


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 3, 2008)

babetoo said:


> will try to get to mine tomorrow. herbs i bought yesterday for $7 is on sale for 1.99 boo hiss.
> 
> babe


If you didn't open it yet , maybe you can return them or bring them in and ask if they would give you the discount price.


----------



## suziquzie (Jun 4, 2008)

My closest is 30-40 miles away...... 
I was just thinking I wasn't going into the city at all this week, but I am, I have 2 graduation parties down there this weekend! 
YAY, side trip!


----------



## middie (Jun 4, 2008)

Never even heard of them. Now I'm wishing we had one !!


----------



## pacanis (Jun 4, 2008)

middie said:


> Never even heard of them. Now I'm wishing we had one !!


 
I've only heard of them here. For all I knew they stuck one up by "the mall" and I didn't know about....
So thanks Ladycook. Now I know they aren't here in PA and don't need to look.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 4, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I've only heard of them here. For all I knew they stuck one up by "the mall" and I didn't know about....
> So thanks Ladycook. Now I know they aren't here in PA and don't need to look.


 I only knew because I went to the website for store locator.


----------



## middie (Jun 4, 2008)

Omg there is one by me and I never knew !!!!!
Hmmmm I'll go check it out tomorrow


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 4, 2008)

Apparently they are available in North and South Carolina.  I will have to check it out.  Thanks jkath!

Barbara


----------



## Katie H (Jun 4, 2008)

Well, boo hiss!  Our World Market store just closed two months ago.


----------



## jkath (Jun 5, 2008)

hooray for middie and barbara! Hope you'll get good deals too.

I love going to that place because I can find Aussie stuff like Arnott's and Violet Crumble and British stuff like HP Sauce.


----------

